

Consider keeping a work journal - bitsweet
https://coderwall.com/p/nudgba

======
zedpm
At my first internship, many years ago, my supervisor suggested that I keep a
work log. That habit has stuck with me since then, and it's proven to be
extremely valuable. Some of the value comes from having date-stamped notes on
previous work; I frequently search through my work log to find notes on
problems and tasks.

~~~
wnscooke
Using commit messages helps with this sort of thing. The commit messages are
not just, "did this. did that." They include reminders about why I am doing
this project, the goal, concurrent efforts, etc. Git commit messages tend to
prompt entries which wouldn't make it into an app called Day One on my Mac
which is set up to auto-remind, whose entries tend to be about ephemeral
things, or family things, not really work.

~~~
zedpm
I certainly agree that detailed git commit messages are important, but I don't
think I'd be able to accomplish the same thing using them instead of a work
log. My log includes details of discussions with teammates, outlines of failed
attempts to solve a problem, discussion of tasks that aren't code-specific,
etc.

------
followmetothe
I used to keep a journal every day. Do you keep one?

[http://occupywallst.org/forum/do-you-keep-a-journal-of-
your-...](http://occupywallst.org/forum/do-you-keep-a-journal-of-your-daily-
activities/)

